# Diablo 3: Release-Termin auf 2. Quartal 2012 verschoben - ohne Begründung



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Release-Termin auf 2. Quartal 2012 verschoben - ohne Begründung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Release-Termin auf 2. Quartal 2012 verschoben - ohne Begründung


----------



## lcsullaf (10. Februar 2012)

Das war leider schon irgendwie klar   Trotzdem: besser ein fertiges Spiel, als halbfertigen Müll. Hoffentlich werden nun endlich auch in Europa zusätzliche Accounts für die Beta freigeschaltet ...


----------



## Angeldust (10. Februar 2012)

Würde mich wundern wenns noch Q2 rauskommt.

Sehr schön finde ich auch dass SC2 HoS einfach mal kommentarlos auf 2013 geschoben wurde^^


----------



## Jego (10. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mir die gesamten Semesterferien zum schnetzeln aufgehoben... und nu?! Spiel ich halt nochmal Skyrim durch... Arghh.


----------



## Goldmann (10. Februar 2012)

Es wird Ende 2012 eine Konsolen Version von Diablo 3 geben, ob und wann eine PC Version doch noch erscheint ist ungewiss, aufgrund Finanzieller und Personeller Probleme bei Blizzard.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Sehr schön finde ich auch dass SC2 HoS einfach mal kommentarlos auf 2013 geschoben wurde^^


 
quelle?


----------



## Paktai2 (10. Februar 2012)

Wow, jetzt könne schon nicht bestätigte releasetermine verschoben werden. *lol*
Tut mir leid, aber diese Gerüchteküche + unnötige Newsmeldung nehmen in letzter Zeit schon sehr überhand.


----------



## lcsullaf (10. Februar 2012)

@Goldmann - finanzielle Probleme bei Blizzard? Mit sovielenden zahlenden Kunden allein für WoW? Rechne dir das mal aus! Activision Blizzard hat jetzt auch Skylander rausgebracht, da wird auch nur Kohle gescheffelt. Das halte ich für ein wirklich lachhaftes Gerücht !


----------



## Rennender_rudi (10. Februar 2012)

Ein Witz das ganze.....


----------



## harlequin1976 (10. Februar 2012)

moin!

Mhm, erst Torchlight 2, jetzt Diablo 3 (was allerdings abzusehen war, so sehr wie da im Moment rumgewuppt wird).

Aber dem Paranoiker stellt sich folgende Frage: Ist jetzt bei der einen Firma ein entscheidener Entwickler/Entscheider ausgefallen, der nebenher dummerweise auch als freier Mitarbeiter in der anderen Firma tätig ist??
Die Macher von Torchlight sind ja nun nicht ganz so unbeleckt, was Diablo angeht... 

Nachtigall, ich hör dir trapsen!

*seine Medis suchen geht*


----------



## Phone83 (10. Februar 2012)

lcsullaf schrieb:


> Das war leider schon irgendwie klar   Trotzdem: besser ein fertiges Spiel, als halbfertigen Müll. Hoffentlich werden nun endlich auch in Europa zusätzliche Accounts für die Beta freigeschaltet ...



Nur weil es verschoben wurde bzw eine verschiebeung heißt das es einen release gab..was es nicht gabt .
heißt es noch nicht das es auch ein fertiges spiel wird.
in der heutugen zeit is einfach nix mehr sicher.
und zu den finazen von blizz kann wohl keiner etwas sagen...egal wie viele zahlende wow kunden es gibt.
es muss personal für viele jahre bezahlt werden für die entwicklung von mehrern  marken gleichzeitig.
dann server/strom personal dafür werbung usw...


----------



## Cromox (10. Februar 2012)

Überraschend ist das ganze nun wirklich nicht. Wer hatte denn noch ersthaft geglaubt, dass D3 noch bis zum 31.03. erscheint? Und die Begründung ist ganz einfach, sie sind einfach noch nicht fertig. Vor allem am Runensystem arbeiten sie ja wohl noch. Das wird wohl als nächstes über Bord geworfen


----------



## Angeldust (10. Februar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> quelle?


 
Specifically, this year, we expect growth from Blizzard. In addition to  World of Warcraft, which provides a strong foundation, Blizzard plans to  launch at least 2 titles this year, including Diablo III with its real  money auction house. Business pipeline has never been stronger,  including World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria, StarCraft II: Heart of  the Swarm, the Blizzard DOTA and the next-generation MMO.

Das gabs während dem Earnings Call auf dem Shard. Pandaland und D3 sind für dieses Jahr geplant. Alle anderen nur unter günstigen Sternenonstellationen... also garantiert nicht weils eben Blizzad ist.

Kann auch heißen dass sie Pandaland dieses Jahr nicht bringen, aber das denke ich eher weniger.

Den kompletten call kannst du hier nachlesen:

Activision Blizzard's CEO Discusses Q4 2011 Results - Earnings Call Transcript - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Phone83 (10. Februar 2012)

Cromox schrieb:


> Überraschend ist das ganze nun wirklich nicht. Wer hatte denn noch ersthaft geglaubt, dass D3 noch bis zum 31.03. erscheint? Und die Begründung ist ganz einfach, sie sind einfach noch nicht fertig. Vor allem am Runensystem arbeiten sie ja wohl noch. Das wird wohl als nächstes über Bord geworfen


 

und die firmen gehen doch eh immer nach geschäftsjahr daher is es ja noch 2011 bei blizz ^^


----------



## Sirius89 (10. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache HotS kommt.


----------



## Orthus (10. Februar 2012)

Muss...Blizzard...umbringen...


----------



## keihigh (10. Februar 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAA Langsam reichts, echt!! Ich würd alles dafür geben wenn die leut jetzt aus Protest des ding einfach nicht mehr kaufen würden, die sind so scheiß arrogant, ich krieg so nen Hass auf die??dieses hin und her rein und raus, sowas nenn ich unkompitent ohne gleichen. die hätten 4 oder 5 DIABLOS rausbringen können in der Zeit und ich hätz besser gefunden, da ich in der zeit 3-4 D2 clones gespielt hab ??
DIe sind einfach DUMM sorry!!


----------



## Phone83 (10. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Den kompletten call kannst du hier nachlesen:
> 
> Activision Blizzard's CEO Discusses Q4 2011 Results - Earnings Call Transcript - Seeking Alpha



Acti-Blizz hat rekordgewinn erziehlt von einer milliarde..also nix mit deiner therorie. das ne zusammenfassung und schlüsselt ihre marken auf
Sie melden für das  Geschäftsjahr 2011 einen Rekordgewinn von 1,08 Milliarden Dollar, womit  sie die Gewinne aus 2010 (418 Mio) mehr als verdoppelten - und das bei  einem Umsatz von 4,76 Mrd $.


----------



## UrielOWA (10. Februar 2012)

*aufwach* Überraschung? Wo? Was? Wie? Gibts den Weihnachtsmann doch? Oh...nein...nur D3 wieder verschoben...*wieder einschlaf*


----------



## Cityboy (10. Februar 2012)

Ich liebäugle mit dem Gedanken, dass das Spiel am ersten April erscheint.
In diesem Sine : " April April"  (wäre ja ein lustiger zufall, und von Blizzard durchaus denkbar).


----------



## MrBigX (10. Februar 2012)

War das Spiel nicht schonmal so gut wie fertig?


----------



## stockduck (10. Februar 2012)

keihigh schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAAAAAA Langsam reichts, echt!! Ich würd alles dafür geben wenn die leut jetzt aus Protest des ding einfach nicht mehr kaufen würden, die sind so scheiß arrogant, ich krieg so nen Hass auf die??dieses hin und her rein und raus, sowas nenn ich unkompitent ohne gleichen. die hätten 4 oder 5 DIABLOS rausbringen können in der Zeit und ich hätz besser gefunden, da ich in der zeit 3-4 D2 clones gespielt hab ??
> DIe sind einfach DUMM sorry!!


 
Du bist einfach nur dumm.

Blizzard bringt noch qualitätsware auf den markt, welche 100ter wenn nicht 1000te stunden pro spiel begeistern können. Wir sollten froh sein, dass sie es sich leisten können, D3 NICHT auf den markt zu bringen.


----------



## simba572 (10. Februar 2012)

sobald die xbox version fertig ist könnt ihr auch mit der pc version rechnen also 2013~.


----------



## Stonemender (10. Februar 2012)

stockduck schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Blizzard bringt noch qualitätsware auf den markt, welche 100ter wenn nicht 1000te stunden pro spiel begeistern können. Wir sollten froh sein, dass sie es sich leisten können, D3 NICHT auf den markt zu bringen.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Seit ich SWTOR spiele, dem ein halbes Jahr mehr beta wirklich gut getan hätte, bin ich einmal mehr überzeugt von Blizzards Taktik. Bringt es raus, wenns fertig ist. Lieber lasse ich mich vertrösten als mich über game-breaking bugs ärgern zu müssen (Wobei SWTOR Bugs enthält, die selbst einem schlechten Tester innerhalb von wenigen Minuten auffallen müssten).


----------



## Hazard (10. Februar 2012)

keihigh schrieb:


> ...unkompitent...


 *kringel*


----------



## Charly1786 (10. Februar 2012)

stockduck schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Blizzard bringt noch qualitätsware auf den markt, welche 100ter wenn nicht 1000te stunden pro spiel begeistern können. Wir sollten froh sein, dass sie es sich leisten können, D3 NICHT auf den markt zu bringen.


 

Sorry aber gleich beleidigend anderen gegenüber werden ist nicht gerade sehr erwachsen!!

Klar bringt Blizzard im Gegensatz zu anderen Spieleschmieden noch echt hochwertige und langzeit begeisternde Spiel raus! Aber momentan habe ich das gefühl das sie Diablo III solangsam fertigmachen mit ihrem ständigen "wir machen dies und jenes doch nicht". Aber an sich finde ich es nicht so schlimm das sie es auf Q2 verschieben, solang sie nicht nochmehr verändern und kaputt machen. Momentan entwickelt es sich echt in Richtig Diablo 2 mit aufgeschmückter Grafik.


----------



## stockduck (10. Februar 2012)

Charly1786 schrieb:


> Sorry aber gleich beleidigend anderen gegenüber werden ist nicht gerade sehr erwachsen!!
> 
> Klar bringt Blizzard im Gegensatz zu anderen Spieleschmieden noch echt hochwertige und langzeit begeisternde Spiel raus! Aber momentan habe ich das gefühl das sie Diablo III solangsam fertigmachen mit ihrem ständigen "wir machen dies und jenes doch nicht". Aber an sich finde ich es nicht so schlimm das sie es auf Q2 verschieben, solang sie nicht nochmehr verändern und kaputt machen. Momentan entwickelt es sich echt in Richtig Diablo 2 mit aufgeschmückter Grafik.


 
Wenn du dir seinen kommentar durchliest, dann wird abschließen gesagt, dass blizzard dumm wäre. Und auf dem habe ich aufgebaut.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. Februar 2012)

bis dahin gibs ne hand voll besserer spiele als diablo 3


----------



## Phone83 (10. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> bis dahin gibs ne hand voll besserer spiele als diablo 3


 glob ich nicht

das imer ansichtssache was besser ist diablo wird und bleibt die kröung für viele


ich sehe das porblem im q2 das dort viele andere GUTE spiele erscheinen zb max p.3
da man in den letzen jahren immer versucht hat große titel nicht zeitgleich oder nah bei einander zu releasen werden wir vieleicht sogar auf ende sommer oder weihnachstgeschäft warten..also das könnte ich mir vorstellen..bei blizz  wenn sie selber nicht von ihrem game überzeugt sind werden sie es nicht raushauen, das gut so aber für uns nervig. klare sache


----------



## OutsiderXE (10. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich war es klar. Man muss den Zeitraum der Ankündigung + 2 Monate rechnen um das Releasedatum herauszubekommen. Das heißt wenn sie Morgen den Release ankündigen würde das Spiel ungefähr am 11. April erscheinen.

So geschehen bei den letzten paar Blizzard-Releases.


----------



## Paldonhb (10. Februar 2012)

von mir aus kann es noch ein jahr dauern, ist mir vllkommen egal..mein leben hatt noch nen anderen inhalt als nur spiele. dafür freue ich mich dan umsomehr wenn es perfekt wird, was nicht anders zu erwarten ist von blizzard.. die verschieben es nicht um einen zu ärgern, sondern dafür das es sich perfekt anfühlt.


----------



## Deewee (10. Februar 2012)

Überraschend? Nein nicht wirklich....nur noch Lächerlich^^
Wenn jetzt im April / Mai der Sommer losgeht, hab ich was besseres zu tun als Diablo3 zu nerden 
Sprich, der Kauf wird eh aufgeschoben bis Herbst/Winter...
Scheiss drauf.


----------



## Gwath (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe da so eine kleine Verschwörungstheorie:
Torchlight-Entwickler haben ja an Diablo 2 damals gearbeitet, also sind die richtig dicke mit den jetzigen Entwicklern von Diablo 3. Der Obermotz von Torchlight hat ja gesagt, dass das Ding auf jeden Fall vor D3 rauskommt und hat vor kurzem das Release auch verschoben.
Also sprechen sich 2 Entwicklerteams ab, dass Torchlight 2 unbedingt zuerst rauskommt, damit Runic bisschen Geld kriegt bevor Blizzard das ganze Geld mit Diablo 3 einsackt. Und so lange Torchlight 2 nicht fertig wird, wird auch Diablo 3 nicht fertig.


----------



## Malifurion (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich was Blizzard da abzieht. Das zeugt von absoluter Inkompetenz und offensichtlich haben sie keine Ahnung was sie da tun. Was haben die da bitte im Team? 5 Leute? Das Spiel befindet sich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren in Entwicklung und sie haben noch nichtmal die Core Systeme vernünftig entworfen. Immer wird hier und da was geändert - klar der eine findet das gut und schiebt es auf die lange Bank, in der Hoffnung, dass das Spiel super wird, je länger es in Entwicklung ist. Aber ich sage, dass da einige Fehler erstmal zu beheben sind. Nicht umsonst ist erst vor kurzem der Co Producer gegangen, der 5 Jahre mitentwickelt hat. Warum geht wohl der Producer? Schlechtes Arbeitsklima? Fragwürde Designentscheidungen? Mainstream Schiene? Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung des Spiels seit der Ankündigung anschaue, stell ich mir noch viel mehr fragen und vor allem, dass das alles nicht so geplant war. Blizzard war wohl der Meinung, sie hätten alles im Griff. Aber offensichtlich haben sie keinen Dunst. Es wird an dem Spiel so viel rumgeschraubt und das kostet Zeit. Ob diese Schrauberei aber nicht mal dazu führt, dass das Spiel an Qualität verliert. Ich bin Diablo Fan, keine Frage, aber ich weiß auch wozu ein Entwicklerteam fähig sein sollte und wie schnell etwas geht und was lange Zyklen mit sich zieht. Aber das hier ist nur noch ein Witz. Hier mangelt es eindeutig an der Glaubwürdigkeit Blizzards, die sehr große Probleme mit was auch immer haben und stillschweigend der Community irgendwelche Brotkrümel hinwerfen, damit alle ihre Ruhe geben. Ich kann mir das nicht länger ansehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2012)

Das Spiel erscheint, wenn Schweine fliegen können. Diablo 3 Forever


----------



## ps7 (10. Februar 2012)

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass hier nicht alle Schwarzmaler sind. Blizzards Gründe sind nachvollziehbar für diejenigen, die sich damit auseinandersetzten wollen. Am Ende wird Diablo 3 so gut sein, dass selbst die ärgsten Pessimisten sich ihrem Schicksal ergeben werden.


----------



## DeeJay66 (10. Februar 2012)

keihigh schrieb:


> ... unkompitent ...


 
Das Wort heißt "inkompetent" und steht im Duden als Begriffserklärung für "keihigh".


----------



## TheChicky (10. Februar 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> flame flame flame ... irgendwelche Brotkrümel hinwerfen, damit alle ihre Ruhe geben. Ich kann mir das nicht länger ansehen.



Wir würden uns alle freuen, wenn du deine Drohung endlich wahrmachen würdest.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Wir würden uns alle freuen, wenn du deine Drohung endlich wahrmachen würdest.


 
Alter Blizzard Fanboy


----------



## Toto-Nordenia (10. Februar 2012)

Wird es Diablo III ÜBERHAUPT geben?? Jetzt mal im Ernst: Erst hieß es Dez. 2011 (war schon fast unrealistisch) dann Anfang 2012.... jetzt sind wir beim 2. Quartal. Langsam versuche ich mir beizubringen, dass es erst nächstes Jahr rauskommt!!! Was Blitz Ar... da macht, ist für mich nichts Anderes als eine Verarsche. Was wollen die alles auf einmal verändern.... bald kommt: "Hexenmeister wird entfernt, es gibt genug andere Klassen..... Inventar wird verkleinert, dafür gibts die Kiste zum Ablegen in der Stadt...Dungeons braucht man nicht, die Mobs reichen draußen.... gibts ja wohl nicht sowas.... lasst das sch... Spiel raus und gut ist! Fehler korrigieren, Lags Bugs wie auch immer beseitigen gut, Spiel verschlechtern nicht! Wie gut, dass ich mir nie ein Spiel vorbestelle, es könnte dein tod sein! Ich bekomme meines "kostenlos" zu meinem Jahrespass WoW dazu! 

Ps.: Das Spiel heißt übrigens nicht Diablo III sondern Diablo 2.2!!! (Die Grafik ist die größte Veränderung bis jetzt, meine Meinung!)


----------



## fonetica (10. Februar 2012)

ich finde gut das blizzard sich nich hetzen lässt weder bei diablo 3 noch bei irgend einem anderen spiel zuvor. sollen sich ruhig zeit lassen, ausgiebig testen und an dem spiel arbeiten sind ja schließlich riesige fußstapfen in die diablo !!3!! treten muss. man konnte letztes jahr bei ea beobachten wie man es eben nicht machen sollte von daher nehm ich dieses mal gerne die xtra zeit bis zum release hin.was sind schon 4 monate


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2012)

lcsullaf schrieb:


> @Goldmann - finanzielle Probleme bei Blizzard? Mit sovielenden zahlenden Kunden allein für WoW? Rechne dir das mal aus! Activision Blizzard hat jetzt auch Skylander rausgebracht, da wird auch nur Kohle gescheffelt. Das halte ich für ein wirklich lachhaftes Gerücht !


 
Ignorier den Typ einfach, das ist nur so dummes Hate-Kiddy, denn mal ehrlich, bei immer noch 10Mio. Spielern haben die noch genug Geld, selbst wenn alle zu SWTOR gewechselt wären hätte man immer noch 7,5

Und mal echt, so jetzt hier irgendwo dem Laden Inkompetenz vorzuwerfen ist auch eher das Mimimi des Entäuschten Fans/Nassbirne
Dumm geplant in Sachen Ankündigung, vielleicht, aber so ist ein fertiges, Rundes Spiel bei Release doch noch besser als das was manch andere abliefern


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Februar 2012)

Blizzard ist dennoch nciht mehr das was es mal war.

von mir aus können sie das game berhalten so casual wie es jetzt ist...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Februar 2012)

bevor diablo 3 released wird kommt nen neuer duke raus ^_^


----------



## JCFR (11. Februar 2012)

Ach, Blizzard will nach all den Kürzungen im Inhalt wohl schlicht den Feinschliff überarbeiten. Verständlich und löblich - besser als es halbfertig und buggy auf den Markt zu werfen, wie andere Entwickler u. Publisher es zu tun pflegen. 
Und was die Qualität angeht... ich mach mir da keinen allzu großen Kopf. Diablo 3 ist immernoch ein Hack'n slay aus der iso-Persepktive und in der Vergangenheit hat sich Blizzard keine großen Fehltritte geleistet. 
Also ein  wenig mehr Vertrauen Leute! Lasst das essen doch erst mal auf den Tisch kommen, bevor ihrs postwendend zum Koch zurückschickt.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (11. Februar 2012)

Das erste Quartal war nie als "Release-Datum" festgelegt. Es wurde nur immer gesagt, man tut was man kann, um das Spiel bis dahin fertig zu bekommen. Jetzt hat man /vll durch die vielen Änderungen zu letzt) festgestellt, dass das Spiel noch nicht bei 100% ist, also ist es das beste was sie nur tun können weiter zuentwickeln. 
Und D3 kommt eh am 28.6.2012 raus, das steht bei mir eh schon seit 5 Jahren fest-.-


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Februar 2012)

Ist ja noch schlimmer als Half Life 3


----------



## Mad9000 (11. Februar 2012)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Das erste Quartal war nie als "Release-Datum" festgelegt. Es wurde nur immer gesagt, man tut was man kann, um das Spiel bis dahin fertig zu bekommen. Jetzt hat man /vll durch die vielen Änderungen zu letzt) festgestellt, dass das Spiel noch nicht bei 100% ist, also ist es das beste was sie nur tun können weiter zuentwickeln.
> Und D3 kommt eh am 28.6.2012 raus, das steht bei mir eh schon seit 5 Jahren fest-.-


 
Darf ich fragen warum der 28.06?


----------



## demon-chan (11. Februar 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> Blizzard ist dennoch nciht mehr das was es mal war.
> 
> von mir aus können sie das game berhalten so casual wie es jetzt ist...



blablabla und du kaufst es dir dennoch.

Wer meint Diablo III ist "casual" oder "dumbed down", hat einfach keine Ahnung und ist ein kleines mimimi-Kind. Das Spiel wird klasse, die Änderungen sind alle positiv für das Spiel - das beweisen die meisten beta tester.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2012)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Das erste Quartal war nie als "Release-Datum" festgelegt. Es wurde nur immer gesagt, man tut was man kann, um das Spiel bis dahin fertig zu bekommen. Jetzt hat man /vll durch die vielen Änderungen zu letzt) festgestellt, dass das Spiel noch nicht bei 100% ist, also ist es das beste was sie nur tun können weiter zuentwickeln.
> Und D3 kommt eh am 28.6.2012 raus, das steht bei mir eh schon seit 5 Jahren fest-.-


 Der einzige Releasetermin, der zu D3 je genannt wurde, ist hier zu finden:
Update zum Jahrespass für World of Warcraft - World of Warcraft

"Das erste Quartal" basiert genauso wie der "28.6.1012" auf purer Spekulation.


----------



## NineEleven (12. Februar 2012)

Modern Vaporware 3


----------



## moloch519 (12. Februar 2012)

die qualität des spiels kann man erst endgültig bestimmen, wenn es erschienen ist. wenn es absolut grandios wird, erinnert sich in 4 monaten (ca^^) keiner mehr an die kritik von heute. die gefahr liegt eher darin, dass es eher mittelmäßig wird, da ihnen dann ein ziemlicher sch***** tornado an kritik bevorsteht. ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Blizzard immer wieder spiele fast ein halbes jahrzehnt vor release ankündigen muss. bisher hat das ergebniss dann meistens die wartezeit gerechtfertigt aber wenn das mal nicht klappt steht frust bei allen zockern ins haus.


----------



## Mothman (12. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube auch, dass man durch die Release-Politik viele Fans und Interessenten so verärgert, dass die rosarote Brille etwas verrutscht. 
Einige werden das Spiel nun kritischer betrachten als zuvor und eine Begeisterungswelle, ob des Games selbst, wird schwerer zu erreichen sein.


----------



## TEkka81 (12. Februar 2012)

als nächstes wollen sie den "duke" als char ins spiel einbauen und den release auf unbestimmte zeit verschieben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich was Blizzard da abzieht. Das zeugt von absoluter Inkompetenz und offensichtlich haben sie keine Ahnung was sie da tun. Was haben die da bitte im Team? 5 Leute? Das Spiel befindet sich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren in Entwicklung und sie haben noch nichtmal die Core Systeme vernünftig entworfen. Immer wird hier und da was geändert - klar der eine findet das gut und schiebt es auf die lange Bank, in der Hoffnung, dass das Spiel super wird, je länger es in Entwicklung ist. Aber ich sage, dass da einige Fehler erstmal zu beheben sind. Nicht umsonst ist erst vor kurzem der Co Producer gegangen, der 5 Jahre mitentwickelt hat. Warum geht wohl der Producer? Schlechtes Arbeitsklima? Fragwürde Designentscheidungen? Mainstream Schiene? Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung des Spiels seit der Ankündigung anschaue, stell ich mir noch viel mehr fragen und vor allem, dass das alles nicht so geplant war. Blizzard war wohl der Meinung, sie hätten alles im Griff. Aber offensichtlich haben sie keinen Dunst. Es wird an dem Spiel so viel rumgeschraubt und das kostet Zeit. Ob diese Schrauberei aber nicht mal dazu führt, dass das Spiel an Qualität verliert. Ich bin Diablo Fan, keine Frage, aber ich weiß auch wozu ein Entwicklerteam fähig sein sollte und wie schnell etwas geht und was lange Zyklen mit sich zieht. Aber das hier ist nur noch ein Witz. Hier mangelt es eindeutig an der Glaubwürdigkeit Blizzards, die sehr große Probleme mit was auch immer haben und stillschweigend der Community irgendwelche Brotkrümel hinwerfen, damit alle ihre Ruhe geben. Ich kann mir das nicht länger ansehen.


 
Dann sieh es dir nicht länger an. Ich bin bestimmt kein Blizzard-Fanboy und von Diablo habe ich, mit Verlaub, sowieso noch nie sonderlich viel gehalten. Ich mag keine Hack'n Slay-RPGs. Aber ich frage mich folgende Dinge: 

1. Wo steht, dass Diablo 3 schon seit über 10 Jahren *in Entwicklung* ist?
2. Warum mangelt es an Blizzards Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn sie Änderungen am Spiel vornehmen wollen, weil sie mit dem vorherigen Stand nicht zufrieden waren? 
3. Woher willst du wissen, wie viel Zeit beispielsweise das Anpassen des Balancings zwischen den einzelnen Klassen in Anspruch nimmt? Oder das Gestalten der Gebiete? Die Liste lässt sich beliebig erweitern. Je nachdem, wo der Fokus in einem Spiel liegt, wird mehr Zeit in Dinge verwendet, die in anderen Games womöglich weniger relevant sind. Beispiele hierfür muss ich dir hoffentlich nicht nennen, da die Unterschiede zwischen den Genres jedem geläufig sein sollten.

Planung ist Planung. Es ist absolut nachvollziehbar, dass eine Planung über den Haufen geworfen wird, wenn es so nicht läuft, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat. Das passiert überall in Betrieben, in denen etwas produziert wird. Das hat wohl kaum etwas mit Inkompetenz zu tun.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann sieh es dir nicht länger an. Ich bin bestimmt kein Blizzard-Fanboy und von Diablo habe ich, mit Verlaub, sowieso noch nie sonderlich viel gehalten. Ich mag keine Hack'n Slay-RPGs. Aber ich frage mich folgende Dinge:
> 
> 1. Wo steht, dass Diablo 3 schon seit über 10 Jahren *in Entwicklung* ist?
> .


 
naja, es wurde ja schon einmal mit der Entwicklung von D3 begonnen, nur noch von Blizzard North und naja, die haben dann ihr eigenes Ding gemacht und es ist halt alles zerbröselt, aber im Gegensatz zu den "Kommentaren" der Klugscheißer mit dem Duke hat dafür Blizzard in der Zeit auch genügend andere Sachen fabriziert, im gegensatz zu 3D Realms, die Praktisch garnichts gemacht haben


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es wurde ja schon einmal mit der Entwicklung von D3 begonnen, nur noch von Blizzard North und naja, die haben dann ihr eigenes Ding gemacht und es ist halt alles zerbröselt, aber im Gegensatz zu den "Kommentaren" der Klugscheißer mit dem Duke hat dafür Blizzard in der Zeit auch genügend andere Sachen fabriziert, im gegensatz zu 3D Realms, die Praktisch garnichts gemacht haben


 
Okay, klingt plausibel. ^^ Nichtsdestotrotz wurde mit der eigentlichen Entwicklung aber auch erst viel später angefangen. Starcraft 2 war immerhin, so wie es jetzt ist, auch nicht direkt nach Release des Vorgängers in Entwicklung.


----------



## Capscreen (13. Februar 2012)

Ganz ernsthaft, das grenzt an Unverschämtheit. Ich meine schon alleine dass Blizzard das Spiel schon im Dezember 2011 releasen wollte, zeigt doch, dass sie irgendwie dort unterbesetzt sind. Man merkt es daran, dass jetzt schon MoP und Titans (wenn auch noch nicht richtig angekündigt). Die konzentrieren sich auf andere Sachen und demonstrieren damit Unwillen (ist das überhaupt ein Wort?). Meiner Meinung nach nehmen die uns nicht richtig ernst (also die, die auf das Spiel warten). So hab ich jedenfalls das Gefühl


----------



## studio-kiel (13. Februar 2012)

haha... die sollen game-recycling mal ganz einstampfen. alte technik etwas aufhübschen und wieder rausballern. starcraft2 war schon die mega-enttäuschung!


----------



## devflash (14. Februar 2012)

Es ist schon interessant zu lesen was einige hier von sich geben, da wird doch tatsächlich bemängelt das sich ein Entwickler die Zeit nimmt sein Spiel so zu gestalten wie er es für richtig hält.
Das kann dann ja nur scheiße werden, die sollten echt lieber jedes Jahr ein Ableger auf den Markt werfen, dann könnten sie auch jedes Jahr Dinge aus dem Spiel streichen und diese 2 Jahre später als neues Feature verkaufen, man da wir doch wären wir alle glücklich.
Und überhaupt, 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, das sind bestimmt alles nur Praktikanten die dort am Spiel basteln, anders lässt sich sowas auch fast gar nicht mehr erklären.

Das sind doch alles Banausen da bei Blizzard...


----------



## moloch519 (14. Februar 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Es ist schon interessant zu lesen was einige hier von sich geben, da wird doch tatsächlich bemängelt das sich ein Entwickler die Zeit nimmt sein Spiel so zu gestalten wie er es für richtig hält.
> Das kann dann ja nur scheiße werden, die sollten echt lieber jedes Jahr ein Ableger auf den Markt werfen, dann könnten sie auch jedes Jahr Dinge aus dem Spiel streichen und diese 2 Jahre später als neues Feature verkaufen, man da wir doch wären wir alle glücklich.
> Und überhaupt, 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, das sind bestimmt alles nur Praktikanten die dort am Spiel basteln, anders lässt sich sowas auch fast gar nicht mehr erklären.
> 
> Das sind doch alles Banausen da bei Blizzard...


 
Nicht alle Spiele die jährlich erscheinen sind schlecht (siehe Cod, Assassins Creed). Aber wenn man 5-10 Jahre für ein Grafikupdate braucht, (siehe Starcraft 2 und evt. Diablo 3) dann wird man sich wohl fragen dürfen worein die ganze Zeit fließt, wenn nicht in neue Features. Es hat glaube ich keiner etwas gegen mehr Entwicklungszeit im Austausch gegen Qualität, aber irgendwann muss man dann tatsächlich auch mal den wagen Schritt zu veröffentlichen. Ansonsten passiert das, was wir immoment erleben, nämlich, dass sich ein gewaltiger Erwartungsdruck in Frust entlädt. Sorry, aber 5 Jahre nach der Ankündigung zu veröffentlichen dient am Ende weder dem Spiel noch dem Spieler.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Spiele die jährlich erscheinen sind schlecht (siehe *Cod,* .



Da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


 
wobei man ihn schon verstehen kann, immerhin ist das ja jedesmal das gleiche Spiel, das kann dann ja nicht schlechter werden


----------



## devflash (14. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Spiele die jährlich erscheinen sind schlecht (siehe Cod, Assassins Creed). Aber wenn man 5-10 Jahre für ein Grafikupdate braucht, (siehe Starcraft 2 und evt. Diablo 3) dann wird man sich wohl fragen dürfen worein die ganze Zeit fließt, wenn nicht in neue Features. Es hat glaube ich keiner etwas gegen mehr Entwicklungszeit im Austausch gegen Qualität, aber irgendwann muss man dann tatsächlich auch mal den wagen Schritt zu veröffentlichen. Ansonsten passiert das, was wir immoment erleben, nämlich, dass sich ein gewaltiger Erwartungsdruck in Frust entlädt. Sorry, aber 5 Jahre nach der Ankündigung zu veröffentlichen dient am Ende weder dem Spiel noch dem Spieler.


 
Ob CoD oder AC gute Spiele sind ist Geschmackssache, ich kann z.B. mit CoD seit dem 4. Teil überhaupt nichts mehr anfangen.
Eben aus genau dem Grund das die anderen Ableger nichts weiter sind als Grafikupdates, SC2 mMn. aber überhaupt nicht.

Das was du jetzt beschreibst, wird an anderer Stelle immer wieder bemängelt, die Spiele kommen halbfertig in den Verkauf, es werden Patches nachgeschoben die Bugs beseitigen die man von Anfang an hätte ausmerzen sollen, es wird die Spielbalance bemängelt usw usw...
Jetzt nimmt sich Blizzard die Zeit um ihr Spiel genau so an den Kunden zu bringen wie sie es für IHR Spiel für richtig halten, und es wird ihnen negativ ausgelegt, nur weil einige, wie du es selbst ja auch geschrieben hast, erwarten das D3 sofort zu erscheinen hat.
Ich find das einfach nur falsch, und was wir hier erleben ist nichts weiter als ein wirklich kleiner Teil an Spielern die sich negativ dazu äußern, es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr Menschen auf dieser Welt die Blizzards Einstellung richtig finden, und sich genauso auf D3 freuen.
Nur haben die wohl andere Dinge im Kopf als Frust oder extreme Freude weil ein Spiel nach vorne oder nach hinten verschoben wird.


----------



## moloch519 (14. Februar 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Ob CoD oder AC gute Spiele sind ist Geschmackssache, ich kann z.B. mit CoD seit dem 4. Teil überhaupt nichts mehr anfangen.
> Eben aus genau dem Grund das die anderen Ableger nichts weiter sind als Grafikupdates, SC2 mMn. aber überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Das was du jetzt beschreibst, wird an anderer Stelle immer wieder bemängelt, die Spiele kommen halbfertig in den Verkauf, es werden Patches nachgeschoben die Bugs beseitigen die man von Anfang an hätte ausmerzen sollen, es wird die Spielbalance bemängelt usw usw...
> ...


 
"Gute" Spiele ist natürlich insofern relativ zu sehen da es sehr viele schlechte Spiele gibt die längere Entwicklungszeit haben. Ich sage auch gar nicht, dass ich Blizzards Arbeitsweise bis jetzt schlecht fand, nur denke ich, dass sie sich auf dauer keinen Gefallen tun wenn sie Spiele so früh ankündigen und so riesige Erwartungshaltungen schüren. Starcraft 2 ist als Spiel natürlich super, aber wenn man es mit dem Vorgänger vergleicht hat sich aus meiner Sicht hauptsächlich die Grafik verändert was für eine relativ lange Entwicklungszeit zu wenig ist. Für mich persönlich stimmt da einfach das Verhältnis von Entwicklungszeit zu Innovation nicht. 

Ich finde es wie gesagt super, dass Blizzard sehr viel Wert auf die Qualität des Endproduktes legt aber ich glaube auch, dass zu viel Perfektionismus auch nicht Gesund ist.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 ist als Spiel natürlich super, aber wenn man es mit dem Vorgänger vergleicht hat sich aus meiner Sicht hauptsächlich die Grafik verändert was für eine relativ lange Entwicklungszeit zu wenig ist.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass du SC2 gespielt hast. Die Kampagne ist komplett anders als im Vorgänger, ungleich aufwändiger und so (bei einem RTS) noch nie dagewesen. Es gibt viele, viele neue Einheiten, neue Strategien und ein völlig neues B.Net. Das profan als Grafikupdate abzutun ist einfach nur ignorant. Was willst du denn noch, bitte? Es gibt kein aktuelles Strategie Spiel das dir mehr bietet.


----------



## moloch519 (14. Februar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du SC2 gespielt hast. Die Kampagne ist komplett anders als im Vorgänger, ungleich aufwändiger und so (bei einem RTS) noch nie dagewesen. Es gibt viele, viele neue Einheiten, neue Strategien und ein völlig neues B.Net. Das profan als Grafikupdate abzutun ist einfach nur ignorant. Was willst du denn noch, bitte? Es gibt kein aktuelles Strategie Spiel das dir mehr bietet.



Doch habe ich^^.  Wegen dem Rest steht da hauptsächlich. Natürlich gabs neue Elemente aber für die Entwicklungszeit meiner Ansicht nach halt nicht genug oder besser keine wirklich entscheidenen. Außerdem ist ein Grafikupdate manchmal auch nötig (von wegen Augenkrebs und so^^).


----------



## TheChicky (15. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Doch habe ich^^.  Wegen dem Rest steht da hauptsächlich. Natürlich gabs neue Elemente aber für die Entwicklungszeit meiner Ansicht nach halt nicht genug oder besser keine wirklich entscheidenen. Außerdem ist ein Grafikupdate manchmal auch nötig (von wegen Augenkrebs und so^^).


 
Das ist aber eine sehr eigenwillige Betrachtungsweise. Welche "entscheidenden" neuen Elemente fehlen dir denn, abseits von einer neuen Geschichte, neuen Grafik, neuem Erzählstil, neuen Einheiten, neuen Strategien, neuem B.net, etc?

Wenn dir das, was dir SC2 bietet, nur als Grafikupdate erscheint, sind Skyrim, BF3, Anno2070 und sämtliche Blockbuster der letzten Jahre ebenfalls nur Grafikupdates der Vorgänger. Sie bieten alle nichts wesentlich neues und schon gar nichts "wirklich entscheidendes", nach deinen Maßstäben. Im Gegenteil.

Also, wir wollen doch mal schön objektiv bleiben und für alle Games den gleichen Maßstab ansetzen.


----------



## moloch519 (15. Februar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr eigenwillige Betrachtungsweise. Welche "entscheidenden" neuen Elemente fehlen dir denn, abseits von einer neuen Geschichte, neuen Grafik, neuem Erzählstil, neuen Einheiten, neuen Strategien, neuem B.net, etc?
> 
> Wenn dir das, was dir SC2 bietet, nur als Grafikupdate erscheint, sind Skyrim, BF3, Anno2070 und sämtliche Blockbuster der letzten Jahre ebenfalls nur Grafikupdates der Vorgänger. Sie bieten alle nichts wesentlich neues und schon gar nichts "wirklich entscheidendes", nach deinen Maßstäben. Im Gegenteil.
> 
> Also, wir wollen doch mal schön objektiv bleiben und für alle Games den gleichen Maßstab ansetzen.


 
Objektiv gesehen hast du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht, aber ich kann nur meinen subjektiven Eindruck bez. SC2 zum Ausdruck bringen der ja auch von einigen hier in der Diskussion geteilt wird. Der Unterschied zwischen SC2 und den drei Games die du nennst ist meiner Ansicht nach aber schlicht und ergreifen, dass ich nach der Ankündigung nicht 5 Jahre auf sie warten musste. Am Ende des Tages ist und bleibt der Eindruck ja immer Subjektiv aber wenn ich dann 5 Jahre auf ein Spiel gewartet habe und dann eher entäuscht bin ist der Frust für mich größer als wenn ich 1-2 Jahre gewartet habe.


----------



## TheChicky (15. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen hast du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht, aber ich kann nur meinen subjektiven Eindruck bez. SC2 zum Ausdruck bringen der ja auch von einigen hier in der Diskussion geteilt wird. Der Unterschied zwischen SC2 und den drei Games die du nennst ist meiner Ansicht nach aber schlicht und ergreifen, dass ich nach der Ankündigung nicht 5 Jahre auf sie warten musste. Am Ende des Tages ist und bleibt der Eindruck ja immer Subjektiv aber wenn ich dann 5 Jahre auf ein Spiel gewartet habe und dann eher entäuscht bin ist der Frust für mich größer als wenn ich 1-2 Jahre gewartet habe.


 
Wenn ich richtig verstehe, erwartest du also von Blizzard stets das Überspiel - das es nicht gibt - während du dich bei allen anderen Herstellern schon mit weitaus weniger zufrieden gibst 

Dann dürfte dich D3 ja eigentlich gar nicht enttäuschen können, den davon erwartest du und einige im Forum ja eh nichts mehr 

Du kannst nur noch positiv überascht werden!!


----------



## moloch519 (15. Februar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstehe, erwartest du also von Blizzard stets das Überspiel - das es nicht gibt - während du dich bei allen anderen Herstellern schon mit weitaus weniger zufrieden gibst
> 
> Dann dürfte dich D3 ja eigentlich gar nicht enttäuschen können, den davon erwartest du und einige im Forum ja eh nichts mehr
> 
> Du kannst nur noch positiv überascht werden!!


 
Nein du verstehst mich nicht richtig^^. Ich erwarte nur von einem Spiel mit längerer Entwicklungszeit mehr als von einem mit einer kürzeren.
Egal ob Blizzard oder nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (15. Februar 2012)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Nein du verstehst mich nicht richtig^^. Ich erwarte nur von einem Spiel mit längerer Entwicklungszeit mehr als von einem mit einer kürzeren.
> Egal ob Blizzard oder nicht.


 
Nur weißt du dummerweise ja selbst nicht, was genau du mehr erwartest.

Deswegen wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kein Spiel mit einer langen - einer Blizzard langen - Entwicklungszeit nennen können, das deine Ansprüche voll und ganz befriedigt hat.


----------



## moloch519 (16. Februar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nur weißt du dummerweise ja selbst nicht, was genau du mehr erwartest.
> 
> Deswegen wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kein Spiel mit einer langen - einer Blizzard langen - Entwicklungszeit nennen können, das deine Ansprüche voll und ganz befriedigt hat.


 
Ich muss auch nicht wissen was man noch hätte mehr machen können um der Meinung zu seien, dass für die gegebene Zeit zu wenig gekommen ist. Das Stichwort hier ist Innovation. Beispiele wo sich (rein subjektiv) die lange Zeit gelohnt hat waren für mich GTA 4 und Half-Life 2 weil sie auf ihre weise das Genre sehr stark beeinflusst haben.  Die Diskussion ist aber insofern müßig, als das wir einfach unterschiedliche Auffassung zu haben scheinen was Innovation angeht und deswegen wahrscheinlich auch über angemessene Entwicklungszeiten.

Wenns dir gefällt ist das cool und es geht mir echt nicht darum jmd vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Und das für mich das Verhältnis von Innovation zu Entwicklungszeit nicht stimmt ändert ja auch erstmal nix an der großartigen Grundsubstanz des Spiels.


----------

